
EBS Snapshot Copy - spatten
http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/ebs-copy-snapshot.html?ref_=pe_2170_27415460
======
spatten
From a quick look, this will not only allow you to copy backups across
regions, but will also allow you to effectively copy EBS backed AMIs across
regions.

AWS does it again :).

